# Gun camera footage



## sunny91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## jakobole (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi there - 1. post here 
Nice. But at the start they say 'is firing a Maverick missile', and showing one such up close. Then we see the actual firing - but that's a Sidewinder being shot.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Good stuff, Sonny..... where's part 2 ?

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellent Sunny. Would love to see Part 2.


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 13, 2008)

It is a clip that i take in the HD tv. I will check but i do not remember
that i have a Part2. I will check my DVD for the balance..

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

excellent


----------



## killerby (May 21, 2008)

Nice video!


----------

